# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Premiere : Koispedia youtube channel

## LDJ

Dengan mengucap Puji Syukur kepada Allah Tuhan yang Maha Kuasa : dengan bangga kami tayang perdana di kanal Youtube

Channel ini diharapkan menambah kecintaan kita terhadap koi klangenan di rumah. Dikemas dengan cara yang santai dan unik, namun tetap informatif. 
Mohon doa restu dari teman2 KOIS forum semua, tentunya dengan harapan teman2 menyukainya (JANGAN LUPA LIKE SUBSCRIBE & SHARE, kayak yutuber2  :: ). Masukan dan input juga sangat diharapkan, yuk silakan coret-coret di forum nanti kita diskusi bareng

p.s. : termasuk menyumbangkan kolamnya untuk diacak2 team buser koispedia 
 :Eyebrows:  :Popcorn:  :Focus:  :Scared:  :Der:  :Couch2:  :Blabla:  :Love:  :Thumb:  :Washing:  :Cheer2:  :Target:  :Behindsofa:  :Fish:  :Drum:

----------


## Modzlankers

Siap om, ozin subscribe, update teus video nya ya ..

----------


## Modzlankers

> Siap om, ozin subscribe, update teus video nya ya ..


Revisi : "izin"

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Wah, next kita ngacak kolam siapa nih ?

----------


## Modzlankers

Itu asli di pancing om ikannya? Hehehhe

----------


## LDJ

> Itu asli di pancing om ikannya? Hehehhe


asli om pake minnow merk rapala hahaha
cuma kail nya dilepas, lucu ternyata di'samber' juga

terimakasih banyak sudah subscribed

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Coming soon... KOISPedia edisi ke-2

Pengobatan : Dropsy dan Suntik

----------


## Modzlankers

Gassspolll,,,update trus om..biar ikan2 saya semakin bahagia dirumah..hehehe

----------


## LDJ

> Gassspolll,,,update trus om..biar ikan2 saya semakin bahagia dirumah..hehehe


terimakasi om
mau lihat dong om posting foto2 kolamnya sama ikannya di forum sini..

----------


## Modzlankers

> terimakasi om
> mau lihat dong om posting foto2 kolamnya sama ikannya di forum sini..


Hehehe,,kapan2 ya om, newbie masih malu masih belajar nih dari suhu2 disini, kolam saya baru running 5 bln, itupun salah konstruksi kolam, biasa deh kalo gurunya mbah google jadi ya ada yg klewat gitu perhitungannya, salah saya bikin kolam dlu baru nyari forum diskusi...nanti kalo sdh bisa upload foto saya posting om ..thank buat penyambutannya ..mudah2an dsni saya dpt ilmu yg bermanfaat..thanks juga buat om slamet buat quick responnya. Urutan media filter di chamber saya sdh saya terapin di kolam saya dan sdh running.

----------


## Modzlankers

Mungkin sekilas ttg kolam saya :
P: 5 m, L: 1,3 T.air: 80 cm
Chamber : 80x80x70cm ada 6chamber, chamber ke 7 ruang kosong utk backwash semua chamber.
Populasi : 50bu 6ekor, 30up 8 ekor, 25 3 ekor...nah ini yg saya sesalkan, kolam kurang dalam,kolam kurang besar volume airnya, populasi langsung padat...mkanya kmaren sdkit konsultasi sama om slamet masalah filter.

Ikan almarhum : 3 ekor sanke lupa breedernya, 1 isa showa, 1 kohaku saito

----------


## Slametkurniawan

KOISPedia Edisi ke-2 :

Dropsy dan Suntik.

----------


## LDJ

> Mungkin sekilas ttg kolam saya :
> P: 5 m, L: 1,3 T.air: 80 cm
> Chamber : 80x80x70cm ada 6chamber, chamber ke 7 ruang kosong utk backwash semua chamber.
> Populasi : 50bu 6ekor, 30up 8 ekor, 25 3 ekor...nah ini yg saya sesalkan, kolam kurang dalam,kolam kurang besar volume airnya, populasi langsung padat...mkanya kmaren sdkit konsultasi sama om slamet masalah filter.
> 
> Ikan almarhum : 3 ekor sanke lupa breedernya, 1 isa showa, 1 kohaku saito


Semangat oom, silakan sering2 bongkar rak2 perpustakaan disini, 

selain itu juga harus berani selektif beli ikan baru dan berani sortir keluar ikan yang kurang

----------


## Modzlankers

> Semangat oom, silakan sering2 bongkar rak2 perpustakaan disini, 
> 
> selain itu juga harus berani selektif beli ikan baru dan berani sortir keluar ikan yang kurang


Siap om,,saya sering bongkar thread2 lawas untuk mencari ilmu baru mnurut saya...go happy with our koi's

----------


## Modzlankers

> terimakasi om
> mau lihat dong om posting foto2 kolamnya sama ikannya di forum sini..


Baru bisa upload foto, sesuai janji saya ke om ldj...berikut penampakan kolam gagal newbie..hehehehe

https://imageshack.com/i/pn9RmiX6j
https://imageshack.com/i/pmzbJVsWj

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Kolamnya bagus, Om.

----------


## Modzlankers

> Kolamnya bagus, Om.


Makasih om, masih banyak PR kolam nya nih...
masih nyari referensi di forum ini untuk next pond building, mudah2an tdk gagal lagi sperti kolam yg sekarang...thanks om apresiasi nya.

----------


## LDJ

> Baru bisa upload foto, sesuai janji saya ke om ldj...berikut penampakan kolam gagal newbie..hehehehe
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/pn9RmiX6j
> https://imageshack.com/i/pmzbJVsWj




Saya munculkan ya gambarnya disini oom..

----------


## Modzlankers

Siap, hatur nuhun om ldj, malu dan ngiri liat kolam om slamet mantap banget dehh..kaya kolamnya momotaro yg big size itu...ikan2 nya serasa di hotel bintang 7 tuh...hehehe

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ini kolam Om Paul, kagak kalah seremnya, Om...

----------


## Modzlankers

Ya om..mantap juga kolam + ikan2 nya..jadi pengen cpet2 bikin kolam baru yg agak gdean dikit nih, lg blajar design untuk efisiensi filter supaya bisa efisiensi budget...hehehe...

Banyak referensi dan baca2 di thread lawas disini kadang bikin butek juga mau pilih design yg mana, filter2 om david pupu mantap2 juga tuh..mau nanya harga rdf nya malu sama isi kantong sndri...wkekekek

----------


## tavin123

놀다 바카라  지금 온라인으로 라이브하고 놀라운 보너스를 받으세요

----------

